
Apple's Original Business Plan and Offering Memorandum - zeedotme
http://www.computerhistory.org/highlights/earlyapple/
======
Timothee
I can't figure out if the "Xerox" crossed out on the first page of the
business is a joke or not. In any case, it's kind of funny.

------
benatkin
This is downloading awfully slow for me. Anyone got a mirror?

(Might explain why it hasn't shot up to the top of HN yet)

